# Got my coconut oil!! Got my coconut oil!!



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

This is better then getting new cloth diapers in the mail. :LOL I ordered a gallon of virgin coconut oil from Tropical Traditions and it came today. Yay!! I have been waiting and waiting (well it took less than two weeks, but when you're waiting for something it seems like forever). I have been without coconut oil for two weeks and it's been killing me. I'm going to have a kefir smoothie for lunch, even though I had one this morning because now I can put the coconut oil in it.

I also bought a gallon tub of coconut flakes. Had a big spoonful right away. So good. And I bought some coconut cream and I will use that in place of canned coconut milk. So excited. Must make curried lentils!

Oh, and for all you Canadian ladies they shipped them parcel post and the package cost me $11USD with no duty fees. Which is another bonus considering the postage on the box came to just over $30USD.


----------



## Village Mama (Jul 22, 2004)

I have been eating the oil for the past week to supplement an anti candida diet. I have lost 5 pounds. I am eating almost 500 calories a day in oil alone. Gross I know... but that stuff is amazing.


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

I am also fighting candida. How much are you taking a day. I was using an expeller pressed coconut oil from Omega Nutrition and I really like it. This one is coconutty, KWIM? The expeller has no coconut odor at all. I really like it for frying. However, I was told by the people at Tropical Traditions that the best oil for candida and metabolism is the virgin. I think baking with it will still be good. I am not afraid of good oils. I know that they benifit rather than harm. I'm taking hemp oil in rotation with evening primrose oil, and now the coconut oil. My hair is not as dry as it was and my skin not as dry either. Fat and oil is good for us as long as it's a good nutritional fat and not a processed fat.


----------



## Gale Force (Jun 15, 2003)

Mmm.

It is awesome for frying.


----------



## bionicsquirrel (Jan 2, 2003)

Please tell me more about coconut oil. I was on the anti-candida diet (I blew it though, need to start that again) and bought some c.o. I just didn't know really what the benefits were and how I could use it. I need advice so it wont go bad before I use it all. Also, should I be storing it in the fridge? The label says not to.
Thanks,
bianca


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I just got mine too! I love it! I am using the coconut cream concentrate in smoothies and in my kiddos breakfast cereal. I also cook my veggies in the oil...soooo good! Talk to me about curried lentils. I need to know how to make that immediately!


----------



## Queen Gwen (Nov 20, 2001)

I got some of the coconut cream concentrate, too, and have barely touched it. How much do you use in a smoothy? Then do you add water? Should I actually have read the website before I bought the stuff so I'd have a clue what I'm doing?

OTOH, I'm plowing right through the coconut oil. I got the smallest container. I can't believe how fast I'm using it up.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I do put it into water to make milk before it goes in the smoothie...otherwise it's chunky which is fine too I suppose.


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

www.tropicaltraditions.com This site can answer your questions with coconut oil and candida

The curried lentils are awsome. I have to try to remember. Soak some red lentil in water like you would normally do. Then cover with clean water and cook. I don't worry about the amount I just keep testing them to whatever doneness I like and then drain the excess water off. I'm doing things the NT way so I would probably soak the lentil in water and whey overnight before cooking them. Then add 1 can of coconut milk to the lentils along with a generous tsp of thai red curry paste (or other favorite curry paste), and a tbsp. or so of brown sugar or sucanat. I think that's it. Just let it simmer with the lid off to let it thicken up. It's soooo good. I usually eat it for lunch over rice or quinoa or couscous. If I left anything out please let me know, I want to make this in a day or two. It freezes really nicely.

The virgin coconut oil has a self life of two years. The expeller pressed coconut oil has a shelf life of one year. Got that directly from them. The gallon should last me about three months. Don't put it in the fridge, it's extreamly shelf stable. The coconut flakes should last a year! I will be adding coconut to everything, but it was so cheap.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

I was going to order a 6 gallon package and split it with my mom. We were waiting for her to get her trial size which arrived on Sat. She told me to go ahead and order the 6 gallons. It was there friday. Saturday it was not.








So I had to go ahead and order the gallon for myself. I was going to order some coconut cream but in the confusion of what I wanted no longer being available I forgot.







.

How much does everyone take a day? I only ordered the 16 oz and since I decided to use it to bake cookies for the girls to see how well it is for baking i don't have much left. Those cookies on the other hand were the BEST I have ever made!!!







Well the gallon should be here friday. I will just have to stick with the one tbsp I have been using so I dont run completely out.


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

I am going to take 2tbsp in my smoothie and the girls get 1tbsp in their smoothie, every morning. I also use it throughout the day in baking and salad dressings.

I'm dissapointed that they don't have the 6 gallon deal anymore. I was going to try to get a group together the split it. Maybe I should order another gallon.


----------



## bionicsquirrel (Jan 2, 2003)

Thank you for the link, I have learned so much through this website. It seems that coconut oil is amazing.

Do you all only cook with it or do you take it straight also?


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

I put it in our breakfast smoothie every morning. I also mix it into ds's evening or noon meal. I have never tried it straight. I usually only do straight oil if it has an unpleasant taste, that way I can just get it over with.


----------



## Queen Gwen (Nov 20, 2001)

I put it in smoothies.

For a few days I tried putting it in a cup of warm water. The oil just sort of floated on top, then got all over the cup and my mouth. I felt like I wasn't getting as much of the oil in *me* that way (although my lips were very soft). Also, if I didn't drink it all right away (I'm easily distracted), the oil solidified on the top of the water, looking like a coconut oil version of a Thin Mint.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

cjr-how many lentils would ou say you use? 1 pound, 2 pounds? And a whole can of coconut milk? YUM!


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

1 pound


----------



## Ex Libris (Jan 31, 2004)

After reading this thread I got some coconut oil and used it to cook some veggies for enchiladas. Unfortunately, the enchiladas tasted totally like coconut







, not quite the taste I was going for. I guess I thought the flavor would be more mild. Oh well, back to some other kind of oil for certain foods . . .


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

The best coconut oil for frying is the expeller pressed. Unfortunately, it does not have all the benefits of the virgin but it's a very close second. I used the expeller pressed coconut oil befor getting this one and loved it for frying. I will probably pick up some tomorrow just for that purpose. The omega nutrition brand is nice. The virgin coconut oil is more for baking where the coconut flavor is more pleasant, and for smoothies to reap the full benefits of virgin coconut oil. Try the expeller pressed next time, you will be very happy with the results. Light taste and nice crisp texture. Use this stuff for a banana smoothie in the morning. Yoghurt, banana, coconut oil and a little juice to thin it out if it's too thick. Tastes like a fruit pina coloda.

Take the juice of half a lemon, add an equal amount of olive oil, tsp. of this coconut oil (not expeller pressed), tsp or to taste of raw honey. Shake it up and pour over a mixed green salad. Super yummy.


----------



## secretgarden (Jun 23, 2003)

hmmm what am I doing wrong I have gained 5 lbs since I started using the oil I felt really good at first and I still do but I am gaining weight not losing it.

Here is an idea of what I eat someone tell me what I am doing wrong please.

Breakfast

Smoothie
1 cup rice milk
2 tbsp almond butter
4 frozen berries
1 tbsp coconut oil
Sometimes a banana

Lunch

Tuna or salmon
with rice crackers
and some sort of veggie about 1-2 cups

Dinner
baked salmon or chicken not more than 6 oz
1-2 cups veggies
and some sort of starch either potato
or rice

I need to lose weight and I thought the oil would help. Am I doing something wrong? Maybe I am eating to much.

ohh and I am using the oil to cook with at least 1-2 tbsp at a time

Thanks


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

You shouldn't gain weight because of the oil. It's supposed to balance out metabolism. If your underweight it causes weight gain and if your overweight it causes weight loss. I understand it's a gradual loss. You should still incorporate excersize daily, even if it's just a brisk walk. You also may not be eating enough. If you don't eat enough food your body will store it instead of burning the calories. How much sugar is in the rice milk? Sugar is a nasty thing for wieght. I can't eat much at all because it causes me to gain.

I don't count calories or portion my meals. I eat when I'm hungry until I feel satisfied. However, I eat good healthy food with whole grain choices (not low fat) and watch my sugar intake. I usually have some oatmeal or sprouted toast with my smoothie in the morning. For lunch I have leftovers or a cheese sandwhich on sprouted bread. Dinner is a big meal with a meat and veggies and a grain. I also snack pretty well on nuts or a healthy low sugar cookie or muffin or something. Even on the expeller pressed oil I have steadily been loosing weight since September, 12lbs now. Not a whole lot, but enough to feel good about. Slow means forever. How do you feel? If you feel better and have more energy then forget about the weight. All that matters is that you feel good. If you stress about wieght loss that in itself will cause it not to happen. Eat well, eat good food that you like and make changes to it to make it healthy. Don't worry about fat, you need fat. No sugar or refined foods including crackers, make your own healthy ones.


----------



## secretgarden (Jun 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjr*
You shouldn't gain weight because of the oil. It's supposed to balance out metabolism. If your underweight it causes weight gain and if your overweight it causes weight loss. I understand it's a gradual loss. You should still incorporate excersize daily, even if it's just a brisk walk. You also may not be eating enough. If you don't eat enough food your body will store it instead of burning the calories. How much sugar is in the rice milk? Sugar is a nasty thing for wieght. I can't eat much at all because it causes me to gain.

I don't count calories or portion my meals. I eat when I'm hungry until I feel satisfied. However, I eat good healthy food with whole grain choices (not low fat) and watch my sugar intake. I usually have some oatmeal or sprouted toast with my smoothie in the morning. For lunch I have leftovers or a cheese sandwhich on sprouted bread. Dinner is a big meal with a meat and veggies and a grain. I also snack pretty well on nuts or a healthy low sugar cookie or muffin or something. Even on the expeller pressed oil I have steadily been loosing weight since September, 12lbs now. Not a whole lot, but enough to feel good about. Slow means forever. How do you feel? If you feel better and have more energy then forget about the weight. All that matters is that you feel good. If you stress about wieght loss that in itself will cause it not to happen. Eat well, eat good food that you like and make changes to it to make it healthy. Don't worry about fat, you need fat. No sugar or refined foods including crackers, make your own healthy ones.


I Do 45 minutes of Aerobics and 20 minutes of Pilates every day and I was steadily losing about a lb a day until I added the coconut oil to my diet which I added since the info read said it would help regulate metabolism and thyroid.

The crackers are all natural baked rice crackers no preservatives or anything like that.

I do eat snacks as well I eat when I am hungry and stop when full I don't eat processed foods unless you consider the crackers processed but I consider them minimally processed. I have celiac so I can't eat any type of bread accept rice bread and after a while I get tired of it kwim so then I opt for the crackers.

As for the sugar in the milk it says 12 grams per cup the same as cow milk.

I am eating the same foods as I was when I was losing weight I didn't start gaining until I added the coconut so I figured the weight gain is from that.

Any suggestion??


----------



## bionicsquirrel (Jan 2, 2003)

At the website linked in a previous post, the issue of weight is addressed thourougly and it says that not everyone will experience weight loss, though it is the norm. It states that many people actually gain weight, especially if they are toning up/exercising at the same time. It talks more about the importance of strength and lean body weight vs. fat and how coconut oil will help with this, though it won't always show as losing weight.


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

That makes sense. I remember reading about it helping to lean out animals when given as a dietary suppliment. Weight is a nasty thing to watch. It's much more important to watch your cloths and the overall toness of your body. Muscle weighs more then fat and if you're working out daily you may be gaining nice lean muscle, which is a good thing. Do you feel like your gaining, not just looking at the scale but actally feel like your cloths are too tight? Maybe cut back alittle on the oil and see what happens, then gradually increase it. I'm just pulling at straws, but I hope I am helping somewhat. It sounds like you are eating a very healthy diet, good for you.


----------



## Ame (Apr 15, 2002)

for all you cocounut lovers.....this is the BEST dessert (it's vietnamese and good for you...as are most vn desserts)

http://www.vietworldkitchen.com/reci...t/chechuoi.htm

we also add small cubes of tarot root....mmmm


----------



## Queen Gwen (Nov 20, 2001)

Yum, I love tapioca. That recipe looks great.

In Enig and Fallon's book Eat Fat, Lose Fat they suggest taking 1-2 tblsp of coconut oil before each meal. Overall, they suggest a diet heavy on a variety of traditional, healthy fats (of which coconut oil is one choice), and also a diet that is very nutient dense. On the latter point, they comment that obesity is a symptom of nutritional deficiencies, the idea being that "the higher the nutrient content of your food, the less you need to eat to satisfy your basic nutritional needs." They suggest 3 servings per day of calcium-rich foods such as raw milk, raw cheese, or a coconut-milk tonic that has added calcium in the form of dolomite.

Having said all that, I personally don't believe that any given food is perfect for all people. There's too much variation in metabolism to think that x-number of tblsp of coconut oil will guarantee a certain result.


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Just an FYI, one of the testimonials for using coconut oil was a body builder that has his body fat calculated and keeps a close eye on his BMI.

He actually lost 4% body fat, and put on several pounds of muscle by adding in quite a bit of coconut oil.

So if you are exercising, you might be gaining muscle mass and yet can still lose 'inches'. The scales are horrible for calculating what's going on inside of you...you might have lost a pound of fat, but gained two pounds of muscle...so like CJR says, keep on eye on how your clothes are fitting and you could have one of those 'body fat' percentile tests done.


----------



## Brookesmom (Oct 12, 2002)

This thread got me motivated and I put in my order to Tropical Traditions today! 2 quarts of virgin coconut oil, coconut cream and coconut flakes (which were backordered so it will be a few weeks). The shipping was so low for such a heavy order!

It sounds like they were just mentioned again in a women's magazine so if you were on the fence about ordering like me, you might want to get your order in the queue!


----------



## secretgarden (Jun 23, 2003)

hmm well I skipped the coconut oil yesterday to see what would happen and was down a lb again this morning I will add again tomorrow and see what happens.

I have deffinitely gained fat not muscle. My clothes are tighter not looser.
I have been doing the MT 6 week makeover diet and lost about 80 lbs in 5 months and I still have about 20 to go to get to the weight I want to be at so when I read about the coconut oil I thought I would give it a try to speed up the weight loss since I know it is not good to be on a diet for to long a time.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

You do realize that body weight fluctuates, right? You can't weight yourself everyday and expect to be the exact same as the day before. I fluctuate within 5lbs throughout the week. Try to weigh yourself on one day of the week and only that day, same time of day. I know how hard it is to loose those last 20lbs. It's the toughest 20lbs of your life. Your body wieght will go up and it will go down. I think the fact that you were down a lb and didn't take the oil was just coincidence. If it's bothering you though, don't take any more.


----------



## ShannonCC (Apr 11, 2002)

Secretgarden, if I were you, I'd skip it for a week and see what happens. Then add it back. Just one day could be anything causing you to lose/gain weight. If you keep it out of your diet for a week and lose weight and then put it back and start to gain again, you'll know for sure. I've had so much energy since I started eating this stuff, but IMNSHO *nothing* works for *everyone*. Good luck figuring it out!

I just bought some coconut milk from the store yesterday and am trying it in my afternoon green tea. The flavor is interesting :LOL (not bad, just interesting







) and the texture is divine







It's like drinking tea with cream. I know it's not as concentrated as the oil, but it's still mostly coconut (unsweetened of course).


----------



## secretgarden (Jun 23, 2003)

Yes I know your body weight fluctuates and I do normally only weigh once a week but started to weight more often since I noticed I was gaining and not losing.

I think I will try the week long experiment like someone suggested and see how that turns out.

I do hope it is a fluke and it's not the coconut oil cause I feel so much better now.

Thanks again


----------



## Feb2003 (Jul 20, 2003)

Secretgarden, I'm just a lurker (just learning about coconut oil) and I thought I'd jump in and say, "HOLY COW!!! 80 POUNDS! That's awesome! Congratulations! Way to go!" I hope you figure out what works for you again soon...good luck.


----------



## secretgarden (Jun 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Feb2003*
Secretgarden, I'm just a lurker (just learning about coconut oil) and I thought I'd jump in and say, "HOLY COW!!! 80 POUNDS! That's awesome! Congratulations! Way to go!" I hope you figure out what works for you again soon...good luck.


aaahhhh thanks


----------

